# done.....



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

.......................................................................


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

WHAT? Adrian you are leaving us? Are you serious?????


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

how old is the teacup ray?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

jkam said:


> how old is the teacup ray?


that is a very good question.
i've only had him for just over 4 months not sure how old he was when i got it.
eats like a machine and has shed 2 stingers since i've had him.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

JTang said:


> WHAT? Adrian you are leaving us? Are you serious?????


Yes John i'm getting out of the hobby.
I'm at the point that i'm willing to spend every penny i get on fish and it has to stop....lol


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

too bad! 
hope u will comeback this hobby!
i almost give up last month too! i sold lots of my fish, FH ..ID SHARK...even my favorite HBRTG just sold this afternoon! but i still cant give up,,, keep some leave !!
i wosh i can pick some form u too! but little too far! love yours Pheonix Flagtail , ray...awesome


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

adrian,

pm'd you about the red heads

also,

this sucks you gotta jet from the hobby man.

you will be missed


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

PM'D you regarding you discus


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

pm'd you. Thanks!


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Adrien is a excellent fish hobbyist. His ability of fish keeping and the way he can condition his fish is top notch. Whoever gets his fish is in luck especially the teacup.

Thank you for all your support.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

WOW !! that sucks ...I hear ya on the cost part ,,,it can certainly be addicting ..even overwelming at times .Spend your last few bucks on fish food ..in the end the darn thing eat better than we do .
Sorry too hear this Adrian . You better stick around even if its to give advice  ) You will be missed !
Good luck in your next steps ( sheesh man what are ya gonna do with all that money your freeing up  ) Mexico twice a year .
Hope you find good homes for all your fish. 
bill


----------



## catgoldfish (Apr 21, 2010)

Adz1 said:


> Yes John i'm getting out of the hobby.
> I'm at the point that i'm willing to spend every penny i get on fish and it has to stop....lol


 I hear ya! This is a very addictive and expensive hobby. Not just the fish themselves but everything else even the hydro bill!!!!!!! Take care Adrian and you little baby discus look great.

Rod


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you are leaving....hopefully when you are cured....u can come back....


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol ....there's a cure?? Sorry to hear Adrian. Hope we will still see ya around here till ya get back into the hobby.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Sorry to hear this Adrian. But I guess it's good for other hobbyists to get your quality fish.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

*Getting out of the hobby sale!!!*

I hope you dont regret this later. I had to downsize too. From 8 aquariums to 2. But i could never give up my fish completely! Good luck with the sale tho. And by the way that albino Oscar is amazing.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

joker1535 said:


> I hope you dont regret this later. I had to downsize too. From 8 aquariums to 2. But i could never give up my fish completely! Good luck with the sale tho. And by the way that albino Oscar is amazing.


Thanks,

And yes i will be back in the not to distant future.
thanks for the kind words everyone.
And i could never not log into BCA even if only to look at every one elses tanks i'll still be around.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Adrian that sucks, I know all to well how easy it is to add just one more tank.
Good luck


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Only the Flag tail is still available.
i am open to respectful offers..........


----------



## Trouble (Apr 27, 2010)

I have gone back and forth about giving it up for a few years now. I think I only have 1 tank now so it's not that bad. Then I want to down size but can't bring myself to do it. Maybe we should have meetings on this subject.


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Take care Adrian. On the bright side, you will have more time to spend with your kids


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Trouble said:


> I think I only have 1 tank now...


You think?!?  

Sorry for the chatter in your thread, Adrian. I couldn't resist. Good luck with the sale, and I hope you'll still contribute to the forum. I've appreciated many of your contributions over the last year or so that I've been on here.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Jumbo flag tail needs a new home i am open to respectable offers...


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

really nice oscars... I feel like selling all my fish in one of my tanks and taking those on... sorry to hear your leaving the hobby, I might follow in the next year or two as well.


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Free Bump for a great guy!


----------



## Discus (Apr 23, 2010)

are these oscars gone?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Discus said:


> are these Oscars gone?


if i still have them after Monday I'll let you know......
also bump for a sexy Phoenix Flag Tail.........


----------



## Tychevelle (Dec 17, 2010)

you have a PM


----------



## ray00ching (Apr 29, 2010)

Do you still have the discus? Please let me know if they are available? I am also
interested in you white oscars. Thanks!


----------

